# How to intimidate your therapist.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Tell him or her:

I want to tell you my whole life story.
I want to process my every interaction.
I want to grow as a person to degrees unimaginable.

You are going to make your therapist giggle.


----------



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

/


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i dont want my therapist to laugh at me


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Gerard said:


> I want to tell you my whole life story.


With the money I'm spending on therapy, if I want to tell my whole life story she better damn be ready to hear it :mum

Okay, realistically I haven't gone to therapy (yet), and when I do it's going to be paid for by the school. But my statement still holds true for the money I'm spending for tuition :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Look at your therapist in the eyes and say, "I can endlessly process my experience with you."


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

lol.

I always do a lot of talking with whatever therapist I have because I hate when there's silence. I'm currently not in therapy (I'm going on a testing trial for Zoloft [SSRI] soon) and its a good break. I will probably need it again though at some point.


----------

